# Sony Vaio Laptop Akkupflegetool



## Idefix Windhund (22. Februar 2011)

Bei meinem neuen Sony Vaio VPCEC4L1E war ein Tool dabei das nennt sich laut Icon WBCBatteryCare. 

Was macht dieses Tool? Auswählbar ist 80% und 50%. Aber ich werde aus der Sony Vaio eigenen Deutschen Übersetzung nicht schlau (Siehe Bild)
Kann mir das jemand mal bitte in verständlichen Deutsch erklären das nun die 80% oder die 50% machen?


----------



## STSLeon (22. Februar 2011)

Das ist ziemlich simpel, die Einstellung 80% lädt den Akku "nur" auf 80% seiner vorhandenen Kapazität auf. Wenn Akkus ständig zu 100% voll, verlieren diese schneller an Lebensdauer. 50% solltest du wahrscheinlich wählen, wenn du den Rechner viel am Stromkabel betreibst, da der Akku noch mal mehr geschont wird.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Februar 2011)

Klingt ja nach einer netten Sache. Man sollte Lithium Ionen Akkus ja eh zwischen 60 - 80% Lagern. Muss ich nur heraus finden wie ich das Aktiviert bekomme.


----------

